# I've joined a comp team.



## zilla (Feb 3, 2007)

Comp BBQ is something I never thought about very much. However, I'm now a member of "Crapshoot BBQ" out of Houston, Texas.  

Right now the team consists of Craig Sharry, aka ~ "Texana"  the owner of *Texas Pepper Jelly* and Doug Dennin aka ~ "BBQDOUG".  Doug will be retiring to the Philippines at the end of the year so I will be working with the team through the year so we have as seamless a transition as possible when he departs to retirement. Our first cookoff together is next weekend at the Humble Rodeo BBQ. I'm really looking forward to it. Here are two pics of Texana's killer rig that we will cook on. It's a Gator Pit Predator


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 3, 2007)

Turn back now...I hear once you do one comp you're hooked.

I never knew that the Philippines was a hot retirement spot.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2007)

Good deal Zilla!!  Have fun!!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Good luck Zilla.....Once you do one your hooked....


----------



## DaleP (Feb 4, 2007)

Zilla I bet you guys do great. Love TPJ by the way. Good stuff.

I really like the roof over the pit thing Texana has on his. That is something I have wanted to make for our pull behind. Way cool.


----------



## zilla (Feb 4, 2007)

Craig's smoker is very nicely set up. It has a huge amount of built-in locking storage. Last summer I visited with those guys at the West Cookoff. It was as hot a day as you can get down here. Between the canopy and two EZ Ups, it was bearable. There were several teams that had nothing to hide under, they looked miserable.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2007)

Go zilla, I'll bet you guys do fine!


----------



## Griff (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds like you're going to be having a lot of fun. Go zilla.

Griff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

Fantastic Zilla.  You will love it.  Met some of my best friends on the bbq circuit.


----------



## john a (Feb 5, 2007)

That is a beautiful rig, love the roof. Have fun and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

Good luck on the comp circuit.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 5, 2007)

Man, there's something about them gator pits! Looks great. Good luck!


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 7, 2007)

zilla said:
			
		

> Comp BBQ is something I never thought about very much. However, I'm now a member of "Crapshoot BBQ" out of Houston, Texas.
> 
> Right now the team consists of Craig Sharry, aka ~ "Texana"  the owner of *Texas Pepper Jelly* and Doug Dennin aka ~ "BBQDOUG".  Doug will be retiring to the Philippines at the end of the year so I will be working with the team through the year so we have as seamless a transition as possible when he departs to retirement. Our first cookoff together is next weekend at the Humble Rodeo BBQ. I'm really looking forward to it. Here are two pics of Texana's killer rig that we will cook on. It's a Gator Pit Predator



Good Luck to ya, Zilla


----------

